# September 2010: lights you bought this month



## jp2515 (Sep 3, 2010)

Whoa! It's now September, what lights have you bought this month.

So far none for me, it was a brutal August...


----------



## Ronin28 (Sep 3, 2010)

I will NOT purchase ANY lights during the month of September...:laughing:


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ronin28 said:


> I will NOT purchase ANY lights during the month of September...:laughing:



I do not foresee any restraint on my urge to spend this month...


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger on an Eagletac P20C2 Mark II XP-G R5 after reviewing a laundry list of CPF threads about it. CPF is an incredibly valuable research tool in avoiding buyer's remorse...

Happy to report that I'm really impressed with the construction, beam quality, price and overall features of the P20C2 and the Eagletac brand. It's much smaller and much brighter than I expected.  

Hopefully, that'll be it for September...unless the new Eagletac M3C4 SST-50 comes out...:sick2:


----------



## etherealshade (Sep 3, 2010)

A pair of Peaks over on the marketplace. That'll have to be it for this month. Last month bled me dry....


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2010)

I had not bought any lights since March but have crumbled and have a Preon ReVo SS on it's way


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 3, 2010)

Malkoff MD2 M61 hi/lo
Malkoff MD4 Wildcat quad emitter from MP
A bunch of Malkoff and some Mag parts.

I won't buy anything else unless there's a great deal to be had or Gene brings out a new model.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 3, 2010)

I ordered these in the last week of August but for delivery in the first week of September when I would be off work for an extended bank holiday. They arrived yesterday when my bank holiday became even more extended through illness but at least I was at home to take delivery.

HDS Clicky High CRI 100
HDS Twisty 140 19670 battery version
HDS Twisty 140 CR123A battery tube version (last one available in UK I think!) 

I've also ordered 4 steel bezels (mixture of smooth and crenelated) for the Clickys and two 17670 tubes (one flush button and one raised button) for the Clickys through the UK supplier. I've already asked him to preorder the 2xAA tubes for the Clickys so I get them the moment they are available.

A pak-lite with red leds arrived just as I submitted this post. It's quite a nice little back up light.


----------



## Larbo (Sep 3, 2010)

A Download custom mod SST-50.....


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 3, 2010)

September is Rolex month ......


----------



## Fast LT1 (Sep 3, 2010)

I will be ordering my tk30 on the 18th and i actually may go buy my first surefire, though i pretty much have never liked them because they're high on stuff and don't have the output that cheaper lights do!


----------



## ninemm (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't bought any lights since August 18th! I think this is the longest I've held off buying anything light related. The fact that I love the Delghi Iris I received and that the lights/mods that I paid for some time ago are now trickling in has helped.


----------



## Nasty (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been away...but will catch up quickly.

2 x ITP A3 Eos (Red & Purple)
1 x Romisen RC 29-II R4

Parts from FiveMega to build a Mag11


----------



## Ward (Sep 3, 2010)

- stainless steel Preon Revo
- 38DD


----------



## to_fire (Sep 3, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and bought Cajunjosh's Polarion ph50! Man, the wife's gonna kill me on this one!:twothumbs


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 3, 2010)

Surefire e2d led defender.:naughty: My first one.


----------



## nitric (Sep 3, 2010)

waiting for my eagletac m3c4 triple xpg to arrive


----------



## tsask (Sep 3, 2010)

HDS RA CRI sapphire lens


----------



## Max Brightness (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm just waiting for my Ra clicky high cri with the 17670 tube I ordered late in august.


----------



## Xacto (Sep 4, 2010)

Surefire Z2 (incan) with Wolf Eyes Dropin. My first Z2 since I was curious if I like the grip / feeling / Rogers-Surefire technique. To be honest - I am glad that I did not buy the Z2-S with its higher pricetag. Although the Z2 feels good in the hand and seems lighter, more elegant than the 6P, I somehow prefere the 6P body.

Later that month I think about getting a Surefire 6P body with a Wolf Eyes 285 lumen dropin. Maybe with the defender bezel - sort of a pure flash and smash or hit and run light.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Moonshadow (Sep 6, 2010)

Haven't bought anything since June . . . :mecry:

Partly a result of being skint but also waiting for the next great thing . . .

There have been some near misses: after _months_ of waiting for the Mealstrom, I'm just not convinced by the UI - I think I'm about done with twist-the-head-to-change-modes.

And the new Eagletacs look nice, but again with the head twist and the general mode is a little too bright - oh, and the switch-on delay reported by some is a bit off-putting.

LX2 looks good, but they are all out of stock in the UK. And I'd really like a Kroma, but it's THREE HUNDRED QUID   

Any suggestions on how to cheer myself up in the meantime . . . ?


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 6, 2010)

Got a Polarion PH-40 at the Marketplace..First HID. Should be interesting.


----------



## Polklifer (Sep 6, 2010)

It's only the 6th, but so far:

WARM WHITE Quark Mini CR2
Preon ReVO


----------



## NickelPlate (Sep 6, 2010)

Zebralight H51. Not sure when it will ship though.


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 6, 2010)

KD RQ (Thrower)

Zebralight H51 (Headlamp).


----------



## dupper (Sep 6, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 II Cree Q5 from Shiningbeam.

5*Cree R2 5-Mode 1200-Lumen Drop-in LED Module from DX for my 3D Mag.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got D10 Original version from MP and Nitecore D11 on Online store but still on they to Indonesia


----------



## utlgoa (Sep 8, 2010)

Led Lenser has seen the "Light" and has finally introduced a line of regulated (The M Series) lights. I purchased the M7R which has its own magnetic recharging system, and is powered by a 18650 battery. Settings include Low, Medium, High, and Strobe. User can choose between regulated or unregulated battery usage.

Here is some info on what the company is calling "Smart Light Technology".....

*Intelligent Light *
The LED LENSER® M7 combines comfort and dynamic. It is equipped with light intelligence managed by programmable microcontrollers. These microcontrollers are the M in the name of the lamp, and they are the core piece of Smart Light Technology (SLT). Smart Light Technology is an electronic light control system that provides several light programs (Professional, Easy, Defense) and different light functions (Morse, Boost, Power, Low Power, Dim, Blink, SOS, Defense Strobe). The M7 also features stageless dimming. The selection of functions is intuitive and carried out by using only one push-button. SLT not only controls the light programs, but also the manner of discharge of the lamp. There’s a choice between steadily decreasing or constant current drain and brightness. And for the first time, the continuously adjustable Advanced Focus System can be locked – thanks to our new Fast-Lock-mechanism. 


Led Lenser has stepped it up a notch (again).


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 8, 2010)

Quark neutral-white head (3-9V, regular) + quark regular tailcap. My last flashlight buy was probably a year ago.


----------



## ARA (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a Quark Mini 123 Ti and a Novatac SPL-120AWLK


----------



## ninemm (Sep 8, 2010)

Was doing okay then bought a Leef/P1D combo on the BST. Went over to the MP and heard about the 4Sevens Garage sale...which I was a little too late  I still managed to snag a Nitecore D10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 8, 2010)

After trying to order several D26 modules from Nailbender that deliberately ignored my messages, i decided today that it was time to definitely make my mind for the present i'm going to make to myself for my birthday...which is today. 
My present is going to be an HDS Ra Clicky High CRI...


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 8, 2010)

Utlgoa that reads like an advertisement, but still, congratulations on your new light!

Myself, I have orders placed for:

- Nailbender SST-50 5700k drop-in
- HDS EDC Clicky 170T
- Fenix TK20
- Fenix LD40 (pre-order)

And it's getting close to October 31st, so of course I placed an order for:

- 70x DealExtreme squeeze keychain lights (in 7 colors) to hand out to the kids along with the candy on Halloween. Could be some future flashaholics, you never know. 

Edit:

Oops, forgot that it's been a bad month for me:
- Koala's Onion Ring for my A2, complete with 7 different colors of LED's


----------



## boulder (Sep 8, 2010)

Odered a Maelstrom G5 from GoingGear the other day. It should be here tomorrow or Friday!!!


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have today ordered a Quark AA for the low moonlight mode from a UK supplier. I've ordered the 2xAA body directly from 4Sevens. I also ordered 2 more pak-lites - one with a red LED and the other with the Red flashing LED.


----------



## jw2n (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking at a Zebralight SC 30.


----------



## shado (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm starting out pretty good this month,

McGizmo McLux III T
McGizmo XR-27 C
McGizmo S-27 PD
McGizmo Ti "C" Pak x2

I like the McGizmo Titanium


----------



## march.brown (Sep 9, 2010)

2D Maglite plus Showerhead dropin (warm tint) plus two 3AA to D convertors (so I can use six AA Eneloops) ... I might try to use two 18650's.

Total cost about £32. Great value.

If it is as good as my 2C with showerhead and two 18500 Li-Ions , I will be delighted ... The 2D is much bigger than the 2C though ... Not certain whether this is a good thing or not.
.


----------



## march.brown (Sep 9, 2010)

Duplicated post.


----------



## crf (Sep 9, 2010)

HDS EDC Tactical Flashlight


----------



## rckshrk (Sep 9, 2010)

Sept is starting out kind of busy for me. So far I've added to the collection a Surefire E1B, another Quark 123^2 Turbo and another Quark 123^2. Plus I bought a Fenix LD10 as a gift. That should do me for the month... unless I come across a really good deal on a JetBeam RRT-0


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 9, 2010)

I got back into shortwave radio and DXing about a month ago so my play money has been going to Grundig as I picked up a couple nice ones. Yesterday I did jump on the 4sevens garage sale and picked up a Nitecore D10 for $20.

I need more single cell AAs.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 9, 2010)

After I read about the Lumapower Trust Model 1s ability to become a simple 2-mode light I just pulled the trigger on one. I'm quite curious about whether it can replace my Dereelight C2H as my EDC.


----------



## jacketch (Sep 10, 2010)

This month so far:
NovaTac Storm 
SolarForce L2p Black


----------



## kelmo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a KX1A module in route. A single stage 110 lumen head for my E1e!


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 10, 2010)

One C2L.

And, one EX10 SP....

one G2ZL....

one NDI. 

Save me from 'Closeout' e-mails and the Marketplace in general!


----------



## Ronin28 (Sep 10, 2010)

So much for NOT purchasing ANY flashlights during September...I really should just keep my yapper shut! :shakehead

- 4Sevens Preon Revo Al. 
- 4Sevens Quark Mini AA^2

Resistance is Futile!


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 11, 2010)

JetBeam E3S - a stainless steel stunner. I just couldn't resist. :shakehead


----------



## Machete God (Sep 11, 2010)

Purchased my first Surefire, an A2 Aviator with white LEDs. And a Koala Onion ring with various colours to go with that.

Also bought my very first Nitecore (a D10, hopefully ramping) and my first Fenixes (E01) from 4Sevens' garage sale.


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 11, 2010)

First I was no "more lights for this month" then along came some deals and I picked up a Solarforce lantern head+tripod (hard to find with the tripod!) and some SF parts.

Just saw a crazy deal earlier: Fenix TK11R2 for ~ 50 and I just had to snap it up! :devil:


----------



## mhphoto (Sep 12, 2010)

An Olight T20-M and T20-T from 4Sevens garage sale section for $15 each. Can't argue with that. It took care of Christmas shopping for a few people.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 12, 2010)

Got another light again from MP yesterday A SF C2-HA. I just could not resist the deal !!


----------



## Dual (Sep 12, 2010)

Just the one on the bottom.


----------



## ama230 (Sep 12, 2010)

That preon revo keeps saying, "Buy me!!!"

It looks like an upgraded fenix e01 but what inside is what really blows my mind.

Anyways I have always looked at the coast lenser models and thought they were great with the advertised runtimes and lifetime warranty. Then the other day I was reading that they were coming out with the M7R and then the P5R, which all I have heard is great reviews.

They are the upgraded versions of the p5 and p7 with smart circuitry, which can change to current regulated for brighter runtimes(but shorter) or energy regulated which works the same as an icon as it gets dimmer by 10,15,20,25,30% without mcuh difference but extending runtime.

Then as I ave only have lights that use aa's and aaa's, I have seen all you guys on here use 18650 and then aw brand ones as well. The P5R(exact same light but smaller and uses a single 14500) seems great but I had wanted longer runtimes as 3high and 7low were still great but not enough. 

SO i pulled the trigger on the M7R as it looks like a solid light and it lets you change the 18650 if needed and then charges through the tailcap via magnet. This is going to be my primary house light and then when this comes in, im going to get some aw 2900mah 18650's for it as it only comes with a 2200mah cell with great runtime for a rechargeable light.

As when i thought there wasnt such a light out there for a great price, there it was. A cree rechargeable that has a flawless beam and great throw and not to mention it needed to be light in weight too.


----------



## maschuu (Sep 12, 2010)

I preordered a Jetbeam RRT-2 XP-G R5 
Could be here by the end of the week ***fingerscrossed***


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 12, 2010)

This month I picked up my first Surefire, a yellow G2 on Thursday. By Saturday morning I was ordering up an sst-50 and a P7 drop-in.
Were is my willpower 

I also have a Fusion48 on the way for my Dewalt 18 volt light. Ordered a little over a week ago, waiting is killing me


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

So far this month I have only purchased a Petzl Tikka 2 and a Black Diamond Orbit lantern. 

But the month isn't over yet, so I'm sure to snag something else..


----------



## bugi (Sep 13, 2010)

HI! :wave: Newbie here. My latest "baby" is OLIGHT M20S! lovecpf


----------



## tombat (Sep 13, 2010)

NiteCore D10 and D20. Another Surefire C2. Will it ever stop?

At least I sold a few in the market place to cover the cost of these ones.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 13, 2010)

I was doing so well.....But I've just ordered a Surefire E1B Backup....

Oh yes and I'm going to pay for and take delivery of a G2L with the new KX4 this month too that I ordered in July.


----------



## HBlight (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a FENIX TK45 now in September... Nice!!!

Since I moved back to Brazil in June 2009, it is my first purchase of a new flashlight. 

Good Flashlights here in Brazil is WAY TOO EXPENSIVE, so no more buying 1 or 2 every month....

Another expensive item here are the flashlight fuel (CR123). generic brands for USD9,00 a piece. I still have around 100 batteries but I ordered another 20 from from abroad.

So I am focusing my next purchases to flashlights that use AA batteries. 

FYI, a Fenix Tk45 here is retail for almost USD700,00. Crazy...

Of course I asked a friend to bring me my TK45 from the USA.


----------



## think2x (Sep 13, 2010)

G2L
Ra clicky high cri
KT2 head


----------



## think2x (Sep 13, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> I decided today that it was time to definitely make my mind for the present i'm going to make to myself for my birthday.
> My present is going to be an HDS Ra Clicky High CRI...



Funny, that's EXACTLY what I did. Mine came a day early, it was here when I got home today.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

iTP A4, Surefire C2L Centurion, Surefire 6P Defender, Surefire 6P KX4, Fenix TK12, Fenix PD10, 4Sevens Quark Mini CR123 R5...working on a Surefire E1L. 

I had to sell a couple knives, but I have lots and lots of those...

What do I win?


----------



## EZO (Sep 14, 2010)

Quark AA Tactical with spare 123 body, prism attachment and AW17670 & AW14500 batteries. Trying to limit myself to one flashlight related purchase per month but it seems like a long way 'til October from here.


----------



## Joe.Smith (Sep 14, 2010)

So far:
20 SMD Power 5050, B22 LED bulb in bright white - extremely bright, really
and 
20 SMD Power 5050 GU10 spot + 3 Edison High Power GU10 LED spot to compare
all three from LEDcentre. 
Both spots turned out to be great, Edison especially bright to me.


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 14, 2010)

New Fenix PD20+ on the way, I might just cap it with that this month, depends on how the money situation is.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got an Eagletac T10c over at the MP 

seen as it will be needing a battery it seems like a good excuse to get a IMR or AW RCR123a 

jamielovecpf


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 15, 2010)

2 more Nitecore's on the way...a Extreme and EX 10 both with GDP emitters


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 15, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> iTP A4, Surefire C2L Centurion, Surefire 6P Defender, Surefire 6P KX4, Fenix TK12, Fenix PD10, 4Sevens Quark Mini CR123 R5...working on a Surefire E1L.
> 
> I had to sell a couple knives, but I have lots and lots of those...
> 
> What do I win?


shamefully adding that I won the SF E1L, and also landed the 2010 CPF LumaPower Incendio R5...

On a roll...


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 15, 2010)

Nitecore Defender _Infinity_

It takes the clip from my old mini Maglight in a perfect fit.
& the finger stall from the Quark hand grip sliced off slides over the tail cap &
is easy on the teeth.
A great EDC!


----------



## shado (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's a picture of the McGizmo XR-27PD and S-27 C I bought this month

The two on the right




All together so far,

McGizmo McLux III T
McGizmo XR-27 C
McGizmo S-27 PD
McGizmo Ti "C" Pak x2
Gatlight V2
4X Dewalt 18V light with a Fusion48


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 15, 2010)

DAMN!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 15, 2010)

A surefire M6 guardian, an E1b backup, a KX1 head to create an E1L lol, and I have a Fenix PD20+ in an online shopping cart as we speak....

Edit: Just bought the Fenix...lol


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 15, 2010)

After getting shutout in July and August, except for the Icon that I bought for my friend and only got to use for three days before I saw him...

Fenix L2P v2 . . . . from BST

Fenix L2D . . . . from BST

Jetbeam BK135a WOW a lot of light in a very SMALL package. One of the smallest single AAs w tailswitch. The IBS interface is a great design. . . . . from BST

Nitecore D10 from 4Sevens garage sale. I really like the D10 ramping editions. Probably my favorite single AA light.


----------



## Xacto (Sep 15, 2010)

Just ordered a Surefire 6P body with Z41, Defender bezel and Wolf Eyes D26 285 lumen dropin.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Waspy (Sep 15, 2010)

Bought a LED conversion for my AA Mini-Mag. Complete waste of money, should have put the money towards a small, modern LED.

Bought a MTE "P7-D" SSC P7-C 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen (yeah, right) LED Flashlight from China. Complete waste of money, all flood, no throw.

Bought a Spyderco Byrd Robin G-10 Knife (not strictly speaking a flashlight) only to find that it has a locking blade which is totally illegal in the UK. Complete waste of money.

I have ordered a cheap, adjustable focus flashlight from China which will probably be here in about 3 months.


----------



## Larbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just ordered a MG P-Rocket SST-50 Neutral White


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 15, 2010)

Surefire G2L yellow, surefire 6PD 
Got two nailbender drop-ins on the way (p7 and sst50)
Stanley HID searchlight (arrives Friday, in friends luggage)  
:twothumbs
Dewalt 18V light with a Fusion48 on the way.

September has been an expensive month


----------



## mickielli15 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just bought T20C2 R2 Eagletac, MTE M3-2I MC-E collimator, Zebralight SC50 and I gonna buy some zoom from DX... :twothumbs


----------



## ama230 (Sep 15, 2010)

CarpentryHero said:


> Surefire G2L yellow, surefire 6PD
> Got two nailbender drop-ins on the way (p7 and sst50)
> Stanley HID searchlight (arrives Friday, in friends luggage)
> :twothumbs
> ...



YOull love the fusion 48 as its a car headlight in your hand with no heat. Just dont look into the light...


----------



## wyager (Sep 15, 2010)

My quark AA^2
Nitecore D10 R2


----------



## NCT1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maratac AAA
Preon 1 Blue
Download P-Rocket

And LOTS OF BATTERIES


----------



## richpalm (Sep 17, 2010)

Fenix TK-45-got me out of the woodwork here.

Black & Decker $20 Cree spotlight from Wally World because... it was there.

Rich


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 17, 2010)

ama230 said:


> YOull love the fusion 48 as its a car headlight in your hand with no heat. Just dont look into the light...



I think I was a moth in a past life, I tend to look into the light  
Thanks for the heads up I'm excited about it, still waiting for it to arrive


----------



## righttoown (Sep 17, 2010)

Zebralight H51


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 17, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> One C2L.
> 
> And, one EX10 SP....
> 
> ...


 
Dang, and I just bought an E2D body w/KX2 head. This place is killing me!


----------



## kelmo (Sep 19, 2010)

Just bought an E2D body for my KX2C and Z68!


----------



## nathan225 (Sep 19, 2010)

maelstrom g5 and surefire e2dl


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't have a lot of $$$ for lights so I picked up this newly released light for $75.00 that was below my $100.00 budget, but are the #'s real ?

Features:

Output bright can come to above 1800 lumens [lm] in dome testing
Model of LED: SST-80 LED
Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide up to 14.4V and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent.
Waterproofing: Ipx 7 rated and tested
Aluminum alloy casing
Aluminum alloy polished throw reflector
3 switch Mode: Strong Brightness / Normal Brightness / Flashing
Power by : 2x 3.7v 18650 Battery up to 4x 18650 with extension tubes
Colour : Metal Metallic
External Dimension : 56mm x 23mm x 230mm
Weight : 375g


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 19, 2010)

Probably not. Trustfire's case isn't helped by there not being such a thing as an SST-80 LED. There's the 50 and 90, but no 80. My eye isn't trained enough to tell which one of the two this one has.


----------



## wyager (Sep 19, 2010)

Trustfire likes to BS the lumen ratings by about a billion percent...


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 19, 2010)

Picked up yet another EX10, this time with an R2.


----------



## buddy (Sep 19, 2010)

i havnt realy gotten any new lights this month just a mag lite solitare.lovecpf


----------



## sph33r (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not big on flashlights usually but so far I've purchased a 4sevens Quark 123, a 4sevens AA2, and a Surefire 6PDL. I think that'll do me for a while even though I'm wishing those 4sevens lights had clicky tails.


----------



## mwong61 (Sep 23, 2010)

September was a busy month for me:

4Sevens Mini-AA
4Sevens Mini-AA2
4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo (2 of them)

Fenix TK12 R5
Fenix E01 

Surefire P6-DL x2 1st Gen (On closeout)
Thrunite 1a XPG-R5 P60 Drop-in 3 mode (now living in the P60-DLs)

I think I'm done for a couple of months......heh....I hope

Michael-


----------



## shado (Sep 23, 2010)

Another update,

SPY 005 #TBA
SPY 007 #221
McGizmo Makai 6V 2x123
McGizmo McLux III T
McGizmo XR-27 C
McGizmo S-27 PD
McGizmo Ti "C" Pak x2
Gatlight V2
4X Dewalt 18V light with a Fusion48

AOTH Blue Stingray Holster for SPY 007
AOTH Croc Holster for McGizmo Haiku

Five Pelican Cases (I got a little carried away)

Picture's to follow


----------



## Waspy (Sep 23, 2010)

After my earlier disasters this month I now have a Torch Light C78 running a 14500. An awesome mini-thrower.

On order: HS-802 Cree R2-WC and an X2000, I guess I'd better order some more 18650s.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 23, 2010)

*Quark MiNi AA2*

Still in the post; is to be my new coat pocket EDC for this winter.


----------



## Bladedude (Sep 23, 2010)

Got a Triple xpg neutral p60 drop in earlier this month:devil: and a Sunwayman M40c on the way!
That's it for this month:thumbsdow


----------



## ChrisG (Sep 23, 2010)

On order: Surefire Saint :thumbsup:


----------



## boulder (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I made it pretty far into the month. Finally broke and got a EDC Tactical 170 and a flush button cap from GoingGear. It will be reprogrammed to more of an Executive style as soon as I get it. But what a STEAL at $187 shipped after discount!!!! Thanks Marshall....and Henry!


----------



## Rusty Nuts (Sep 23, 2010)

So far:
4Sevens Quark 123 R2
4Sevens Quark AAx2 Warm
4 Sevens Quark 123x2 Warm Tactical
plus an AA body
The month isn't over, so there may be more to come.


----------



## Troop#26 (Sep 23, 2010)

shado said:


> Another update,
> 
> SPY 007 #221
> McGizmo Makai 6V 2x123
> ...



HOLEY CRAP!!!! And which car did you sell?

Thats amazing! You need to post pictures of your WHOLE collection, Ill get my wide angle lens!

I thought August had bled me dry, tuns out NOT. 

I picked up an M6 Body and Millenium Turbo Head and had a M6 tail switch given to me (so in essence a new M6). This one is going to get Milky's touch! Light purchased on MarketPlace.

Bored Surefire P6 w/ Z44 bezel Smooth Steel Polished ring and Ultra Clear Lens. Z41 upgraded Zero Resistance momentary tail switch. The the light is all black, save the bezel ring. Business end features my second Oveready V3 Tripple single mode in neutral. I also ordered a A19 extender and plan to run this with 2X18500 cells. Light purchased from CPF BTS forum and extender and batteries from Oveready.com

Also broke down and purchased a second Pila IBC also via Oveready. I love that company! Too much of a PITA waiting to charge cells in three cell lights (ala M6).
Regards...

Stephen


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought I'd give my poor wallet a rest this month, but in the pursuit of the perfect LED solution for my E2e's I found the Veleno E Series drop-in, read the thread, read the stats, read the praise, read the website, got wildly excited and weakened! Paypal sent for a 3 mode neutral on Tuesday and now I'm sitting by the letter box like a dog with nothing better to do!


[FONT=&quot]
Update: Just received an email to say my drop-in has been posted. Now my tail's wagging!
[/FONT]


----------



## kelmo (Sep 24, 2010)

I just sent a Paypal for an E2O.

Hey, in about two months I'll be able to wear a jacket and I will need a pocket light! Yeah that's it, I need a jacket light...


----------



## duffman (Sep 24, 2010)

Picked up my First Malkoff dropin for a 2-3 mag. It was an older one but I like it. A bit difficult to focus the light unless I really leave the head loose.

Also Got a C2L from that sale lapolice gear was having! I wish i picked up two!


----------



## Blueismysoul (Sep 24, 2010)

Picked up a few 4Sevens Preon 2's for car kits and stuff and a
Preon 1 for my pocket.

Grabbed a Maelstrom in August as a weapon light. Only 
used it in two night shoots but so far its worked great.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Sep 24, 2010)

Got a good deal on a Surefire 6P and an old school E2L. Also bought a Mac's Custom Mag SST-50 drop-in and a shiny new silver 3D Maglite to go with it. :naughty:


----------



## PaveHammer (Sep 24, 2010)

Literally JUST placed an order for a Zebralight ZLH501W H501w Neutral White.

We'll see if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## tre (Sep 24, 2010)

Purchased:

Zebralight SC60
EagleTac M3C4 triple XR-E
Deerlight Javelin w/ 3xAA extension tube
XR-E R2 drop-in for T20C2 MKII


Sold:
Jetbeam RRT-2
Fenix LD20+ R4 Premium


----------



## Bass (Sep 24, 2010)

Continued from post #6 :naughty:

My Preon ReVo SS arrived - pics can be viewed here: 4Sevens Preon ReVo SS studio shots

A real revelation was the Fenix E10. Bright as hell on 14500 and a beautiful tint from a Luxeon Rebel 100. I really recommend this one as a simple one stage light. Pics can be viewed here: Fenix E10 Luxeon Rebel studio shots

A Nitecore D11 came as well (long month September!). No pics yet but initial impressions are amazing 'Snow White' premium XPG-R5 tint LED, beautiful machining, ano and detailing but silly UI changes and difficulty using 14500. Hope to get some shots up next week.


----------



## SantaClawz (Sep 24, 2010)

I am waiting for a Fenix TK40 to arrive, my first "real" flashlight. :twothumbs


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 24, 2010)

after few months idling.. i started buying stuff again..

first impulse by another _iTP a3 natural_.. before the old ui runs out.. 

and that backfired. it was new ui after all..

ok.. re-load.. order one from shiningbeam. got the last one in natural color that i really wanted! yay!

then batteries from dx came along with their new addition to AA and Zoom lense.._ sipik_ or what was it called? ok-ish. dont like the kliky. has pocket clip and flood is really wide but the torchlight ledlensercopy has tighter zoomed in beam.its bright enuff tho.

so two itp a3 and the sipik cheapo. good. im back buying things. well its getting darker outside.. happened last year too. i bought lotsa lights when it was dark..and slowed down when summer came.


----------



## calipsoii (Sep 24, 2010)

Fenix LD40
4sevens SS Preon Revo
kuku427 Ti D10 run #2


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 24, 2010)

Petzl Tikkina 2 and a bunch of DX photons.


----------



## daflip702 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nitecore EZ aa XPE R2 the blue one
Gorillapod Magnetic for the Nitecore
Dereelight Javelin Host w 3aa ext.
2x14500 AW
2x14500 IMR
2xRCR AW
WF 188 charger
4aa battery holder black
Nite Ize stretch Holster for Javelin
Nailbender SST-50
Dereelight XRE R2 pill will SMO reflector
and lots of primaries esp CR123 and AA Li

UP next: Dereelight Aspherical head and 18650 ext tube for CL1H


----------



## RyanA (Sep 25, 2010)

Arc 6!:twothumbs


----------



## glazer1972 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had to send my Olight Warrior M20 back for some warranty work so I ordered a Surefire G2L-FYL. Didn't really need a yellow light but I liked the fact that I got it for a good price and it already came with a forward clicky tail cap.


----------



## 276 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nitecore D11
4Sevens Turbo Warm (on way)
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Neutral White ( on way)


----------



## fullpost (Sep 25, 2010)

Solarforce L2X Extended
I wanted a better looking body for my Masterpiece Pro-1, the different finishes of the L2P body and normal L2 extender just look awful together


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hellfighter, Baby!:rock:


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 25, 2010)

Solarforce L2P for this month.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 26, 2010)

Couldn't resist closeout pricing on a G2ZL...


----------



## sqchram (Sep 26, 2010)

Either I'm over the flashaholism, or I was more of a research, purchase, and settle affair. After a Zebralite H50, Quark mini 123, kuku427 Liteflux LF2XT full-knurled w/all features, Jetbeam M1X, and Olight SR90. I've covered what I need, and what I don't need.

Guess which one I carry on me every day?

Which one would you carry?


----------



## lawson4450 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just received my OLIGHT T20 havent had a chance to really use it yet but i will be using it for fire inspections.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mac's SST-50 dropin with host, some Oveready, a SST-50 3P done by Mac (Thanks donn!) and a really cool Milky niche light that I will be reviewing here in the near future...


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2010)

Another update,

Just added a BB Lunasol 20:rock: and working on one more BIG one :twothumbs 

SPY 005 #72
SPY 007 #221
McGizmo BB Lunasol 20
McGizmo Makai 6V 2x123
McGizmo McLux III T
McGizmo XR-27 C
McGizmo S-27 PD
McGizmo Ti "C" Pak x2
Gatlight V2
4X Dewalt 18V light with a Fusion48
6D Maglite

AOTH Blue Stingray Holster for SPY 007
AOTH Croc Holster for McGizmo Haiku

Five Pelican Cases (I got a little carried away)

Picture's to follow lovecpf


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 26, 2010)

So far everything in my signature. I just started so I still have my training wheels on I'm trying to catch up though...:devil:


----------



## Foskey (Sep 26, 2010)

I have my first Surefire on the way. A G2L.


----------



## boulder (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I just purchased my last light; call me crazy. I feel completely satisfied with my collection. I just recieved a Clicky 170 in the mail to go along with my high CRI Clicky. The remainder of my collection is as follows: Maelstrom G5, 123 regular, LX2, E1L, Maratac AA and AAA, and 4D Terralux TLE 300 M 700 lumen version.

I believe I have lights for all of my needs and a sufficient selection for my EDC rotation. I dont see myself purchasing any lights in the future.

Anyone else ever felt satisfied with their collection?


----------



## wyager (Sep 26, 2010)

boulder said:


> I think I just purchased my last light; call me crazy. I feel completely satisfied with my collection. I just recieved a Clicky 170 in the mail to go along with my high CRI Clicky. The remainder of my collection is as follows: Maelstrom G5, 123 regular, LX2, E1L, Maratac AA and AAA, and 4D Terralux TLE 300 M 700 lumen version.
> 
> I believe I have lights for all of my needs and a sufficient selection for my EDC rotation. I dont see myself purchasing any lights in the future.
> 
> Anyone else ever felt satisfied with their collection?






boulder said:


> Flashaholic for life



:nana:


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 27, 2010)

I know it's Sunday, but I came home with a 47's G5 Maelstrom. :devil:


----------



## trav54 (Sep 27, 2010)

Took advantage of the LAPG sale. Added few more Surefires to the collection.


----------



## abras (Sep 27, 2010)

Incendio V3
and 8 from garage sale :
Nitecore EX10
Nitecore D10 
Nitecore D20 
Eagletac P100A2 
Eagletac P10C2 
Fenix E20 
Fenix TK10 Olive 
Olight First Gen T20M
So it makes 9 lights.

Also...
Pila charger,
ZTS MBT-1
24 CR123A (Energizer)
5 AW rc-batteries + spacers, holsters


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 28, 2010)

Just received this SST-80 ...... It is Sweeet !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2010)

Old school Surefire 9N :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingslasher (Sep 28, 2010)

I went cheap and bought a Skyray SR-5 for 21 bucks and change.


----------



## andyw513 (Sep 28, 2010)

I had to get a VB-16 M9 MC-E after I read for weeks on one. So far it's great.

And not really a light...yet...but I got a Oveready dropin that completely left me in awe because I found out that they were in stock.


----------



## wyager (Sep 28, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> Just received this SST-80 ...... It is Sweeet !


You are aware there is no such thing as an SST-80, right? I would seriously doubt any specifications given if I were you...


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 29, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> Just received this SST-80 ...... It is Sweeet


You mentioned this in thread back on September 19 and was told the SST-80 is not real.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3531490&postcount=90

Probably marketing to sell them as there is a Trustfire ST-50 with same host body.

I take it you got it off fleabay as a dealer has it for $45-54 + $24 shipping.


----------



## tandem (Sep 29, 2010)

Bought 3 E01's in September, almost also bought a TK12 but decided to wait for some early views on the LD40 first. Guess the month isn't over quite yet, who knows...


----------



## geezer (Sep 30, 2010)

Elektrolumens EDC-MCE for me...


----------



## PaveHammer (Sep 30, 2010)

Zebralight H501 Neutral White.

HDS Ra Clicky, 170 Tactical, UCL, AlTiN Steel bezel, flush and raised tailcaps. Came from Oveready.

I'm now looking at a Malkoff Hound Dog to round out the package...


----------



## Enl1ghtened (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Thrunite Catapult V1 on its way to me. I can't wait to see this bad boy in action! :devil:


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 1, 2010)

Im the month of September I bought:
1) a Leatherman Serac S3 (bargain on eBay @$30)
2) a HDS / Ra Clicky 170Cn
3) a HDS / Ra Clicky high-CRI, and
4) an Orange CeraKoted HDS / Ra Clicky 170 from Oveready


----------



## Mr460mag (Oct 1, 2010)

Bought a fenix E01 and a 18650 flashlight from DX. And i just orderd a 4sevens quark mini cr2:huh:


----------



## azzid (Oct 2, 2010)

Just bought a fenix ld20 r4, Jetbeam rrt-0 r2, Nitecore d11 r5, Quark mini aa warm, quark aa2 tactical, Zebralight sc50w, H51 aa, fenix eo1(for my 4 yr. old daughter), ld10 r4 for my mom and 3 uniquefire s10 for a few of my non flashaholic friends.


----------



## dementedlemur (Oct 3, 2010)

Picked up:
ITP A4 EOS
ITP A3 Upgrade w/new L-M-H sequence

Then had to buy 4 AW RCR123's since the cheapo Trustfires were too tall for both my E2DL and my ITP A4.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunwayman VR10 Ti
DQG Tiny II
E1-SG teardrop


----------



## samwise (Sep 4, 2011)

Got a surefire 9p cheap on fleabay, quite pleased with myself.


----------



## J_Roc (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm....just looking at my calendar...might be time to start a new thread.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought a pair of Fenix LD01 SS for my wife and I. They are an anniversary gift.
I like the heft of the stainless steel over the aluminum.


----------



## geezer (Sep 10, 2011)

SF A2L Red
SF Kroma


----------



## Jash (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought 12 flashlights in July and August. I'm done until at least December.


----------



## ArgenteumTelum (Sep 10, 2011)

As you can see, I'm new to the forum, having been a long time lurker. No purchases yet, as this place can keep one on a learning and research binge for quite some time. Glad to have found this place.

AT


----------



## kelmo (Sep 10, 2011)

KX4D for my Z2.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunwayman V20A
ThruNite Neutron 2AA Neutral


----------



## DM51 (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL, this is *last* year's thread (2010). Look for the 2011 thread...


----------

